# Controlador de temperatura con termocuplas



## hunt3rdojo (Ago 18, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si es pòsible implementar un transductor de temperatura usando termocuplas, para un horno industrial, lo que sucede es q nose si el ruido electrico de los motores afectaran al integrado amplificador instrumental yo tengo los diagramas pero nose si sera viable hacerlo, ya q esta salida del transductor ira a mi pic, gracias de antemano.
Saludos.

hunt3rdojo...


----------



## Almustafa (Ago 21, 2006)

Hola

Puedes usar un amplificador de termocuplas como el AD594AQ , da buen resultado. Ahora si usas un circuito análogo debes usar un amplificador diferencial de instrumentación, con una ganancia de por lo menos 300 veces.

El ruido de motores y demás si afecta a la lectura, pero dependiendo del ambiente podrás tener un error hasta de +-5ºC que  para muchos casos no es crítico.

Toma en cuenta q si los operacionales estan polarizados a 5V tendras de salida máximo unos 3.6V .

El ADC del PIC no es exactamente una belleza, pero protegiendole bien al PIC con una buena fuente y un buen acorazado si da resultados favorables.

Saludos


----------



## hunt3rdojo (Ago 22, 2006)

Muchas gracias Almustafa tomare en cuenta tus comentarios.
Saludos .
hunt3rdojo...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 22, 2006)

En principio debes tomar las medidas tipicas, como utilizar cables apantallados (interferencias electromagneticasy electricas) y pares tranzados (magneticas)


Alejar al maximo de las posibles fuentes perturbadores.

Poner filtros a los motores, son muy baratos

Si utilizan reguladores electronicos utilizar cables apantallados desde el regulador hasta el motor.


----------



## PHLAKO (Ago 27, 2006)

cumpa, fijate bien k la fuente de poder sea de buena calidad, considera k si alimentas el pic con 5Volts y ademas tomas este valor como referencia para el ADC, el zumbido t dara variaciones en los valores temperatura, sin k esta este cambiando en realidad, tu referencia debe ser lo mas kieta posible, amenos k esta variacion sea despreciable respecto de la medida final, a esto me refiero k(como dice Almustafa), k 3 grados de error sobre 100 grados, es despreciables en ciertas situaciones, pero, si tu referencia es 5volts y meter 100grados en esa escala de variacion, 100mV de variacion es un error grandote 

chaos


----------



## Ehecatl (Ago 28, 2006)

Dále una revisada a las hojas de datos del MAX6674 y del MAX6675 de maxim (www.maxim-ic.com).
Estos chips te dan la temperatura en un formato digital. Sólo te toca poner el micro.


----------



## hunt3rdojo (Ago 29, 2006)

Bueno tomare en cuenta todas sus respuestas gracias muchachos comenzare a probar ya....

Saludos...

H4nt3rdojo...


----------



## danipalma (Mar 31, 2009)

hola alguien me puede decir el nombre de un amplificador de termocupla de tipo j con compensacion de juntura al frio que no sea el ad594 debido a que mi rango de temperatura es de 18 ªc a 320 ª c y el ad594 llega solo a 125 centigrados , o en su defecto un circuito que pueda servirme ,


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2009)

danipalma dijo:
			
		

> hola alguien me puede decir el nombre de un amplificador de termocupla de tipo j.....


¿ Por que pones tu consulta en mas de 1 post ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/182582/


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 7, 2010)

bueno, segui todo lo relacionado a termocuplas y control en sus mediciones y tengo que decirles que el MAX6674 es buenisimo!!!

me soluciono tood! y me ahorro mucho espacio de circuiteria! si quieren medir con termocuplas de 0ºC a 128ºC, y despues trabajar con esos datos les recomiendo éste integrado!


----------



## freed (Jul 8, 2010)

AYUDA!!!!

bueno, tal vez sera algo ovbio para algunos pero tengo muchas dudas que las hojas de datos no me pueden contestar...

lo que muestra el esquematico es el integrado MAX6674 (voy a probarlo meliklos), pero para conectarlo al micro tengo la salida de los datos serie, el clock y para habilitar la comunicación...

la cuestión esta en: en la otra imagen estan los headers del micro Rabbit que voy a usar (pongo solo los headers porque todo lo demas es muy complicado de ver, es para ver las patas del micro), pero bueno, marque lo que estoy usando...
que es el puerto C serie, y aqui viene mi duda...en el micro tengo dos clocks! cual es el que tengo que usar??? y la pata de habilitación del MAX adonde va en el micro???

ayuda...


----------

